# Who makes???



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Is there any other Co. out there that makes the new 6.8mm or is it just Remington. I have been asking around at a few sporting good stores and no one seams to know who what when whare why or any of those things. Thanks


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

browning also makes rifles in that caliber.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I believe Thompson / Center makes barrels for both their Encore and Contender Single Shots for the 6.8mm Remington (in both Rifle and Handgun lengths).

Larry


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifles/rifles_m468.htm
http://model1sales.com/

are a couple that make 6.8 SPC parts.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

So remington is the only gun out there for deer right now?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

All of them can be used for deer if you are looking for a bolt gun then probably. You can also get a 6.8 tube for the TC handgun.

Chuck Norris has an ongoing feud with the Keebler elves. It started when they stole his idea for putting a kitchen in a tree. While the elves now make subpar cookies in the tree, Chuck's tree contains a fully functioning crystal meth lab.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

browning makes the a-bolt in 6.8


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

biggamehunter69 said:


> browning makes the a-bolt in 6.8


Realy? I have been looking on their web site and have not found anything about it. Only on teh remington site do they have a gun chamberd for theh 6.8 spc. I'll have to ask around at the dealers again and look around the web site again...thanks


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I believe there are a number of sources for the new 6.8 cal, but are you sure you want to use it for deer? I'm sure it will work, but I think there are a lot of better choices for versatility, etc. However, if you have an AR-15, you could get a new barrel, or barrel and upper receiver combo and be able to change calibers. That is somewhat interesting.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

sdeprie said:


> I but are you sure you want to use it for deer? I'm sure it will work, but I think there are a lot of better choices for versatility, etc.


They claim that it holds impact and speed very well, has very good balistics, and has less recoil then a .243. So they say. Pluse for close range why not? The reports are 2600/2600. Thats 2600fps and 2600 of energy. That would make a great sub 300yard deer gun. Plue it would be used just for deer and maybe some target shooting.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm sure it will do all that you want it to do. I'm just not a big fan of the 6.8. I'm not a fan of the 27 caliber to begin with. Anything the 27 can do, a 28 can do better, IMHO. If you want more velocity, a 6.5 seems better. But if that's what you want, enjoy.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

I have one in my Encore.I have a 26" barrel,and it shoots real good 1/2" or better at 100yds.Silver state and hornady also make bullits for it.It is a fine round with very little recoil.I think you will be happy with your choise.pan.


----------

